
New Blackberry 9000 in iPhone Black? - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/31/new-blackberry-9000-in-iphone-black/
======
optimal
Verizon just sent me a flyer advertising an LG that looks much like an iPhone.
I don't have either, but am extra proud of my four-year-old LG with a liquid
crystal display.

------
DarrenStuart
Anyone think anyone will ever release real thumbboard for the iphone? I hate
typing on my ipod touch as my fingers are not built for it.

------
mrtron
BB specs seem to get leaked quite a bit!

I don't know that I like the look of their new phone.

